# The new Finale is here



## Matt Riley (Aug 16, 2016)

http://www.finalemusic.com/products/finale/whats-new/


----------



## waveheavy (Sep 19, 2016)

Other than it being 64 bit, what real advantage over the previous version is there? I should upgrade, but I'm going to wait a little while.


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 19, 2016)

waveheavy said:


> Other than it being 64 bit, what real advantage over the previous version is there? I should upgrade, but I'm going to wait a little while.


http://www.finalemusic.com/products/finale/features/popular-features/


----------



## Matt Riley (Sep 19, 2016)

Partial rewire support. I wish it was fully supported but it's a start.


----------



## JJP (Sep 20, 2016)

Transposed instrument input! That's huge for orchestration when dealing with transposed scores.


----------



## Morodiene (Sep 25, 2016)

JJP said:


> Transposed instrument input! That's huge for orchestration when dealing with transposed scores.


Yes! That part always confused me, and so when I'm composing I just select "display in concert pitch" so that I get the correct sound to come out.

Still, not sure it's worth paying for the upgrade. 64-bit would be nice too.


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 25, 2016)

Not that many new features, but feels snappier. I updated, but we'll see just how good Dorico is?


----------



## JJP (Sep 25, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> Yes! That part always confused me, and so when I'm composing I just select "display in concert pitch" so that I get the correct sound to come out.
> 
> Still, not sure it's worth paying for the upgrade. 64-bit would be nice too.



I went through the trouble to program transpositions on my keyboard so I could hit a button and have an e-flat or b-flat, or other transposition and work efficiently in transposed scores.

My work requires me to stay current, so I see upgrading as a cost of doing business. That said, I never like to be on the bleeding edge. Today that means you are an unpaid beta tester, so I usually wait for X.1 of most software.


----------



## kitekrazy (Oct 5, 2016)

So is it worth it upgrade from Finale 2009?


----------



## Morodiene (Oct 5, 2016)

kitekrazy said:


> So is it worth it upgrade from Finale 2009?


I'm trying to remember the difference, but I do think there is a significant upgrade in terms of how the playback sounds from 09. You'd probably be better off taking a look at the Finale website to see what new features it has that yours currently does not.


----------



## NoamL (Oct 5, 2016)

I jumped from '09 to '11, then to '14. I pretty much only upgrade when I have to exchange files with another orchestrator who's at the bleeding edge.

The jump to 64bit only serves to remind me that Finale might be the last app on my computer that ISN'T running 64bit yet. That's kind of fun, isn't it? Every time I open Finale it's like cracking open a magical portal to the world of Windows 95!

Their "$150 for 3 features a year" business model is getting real old. Excited for Dorico, but the problem as always is adoption. If the Hollywood people adopt it then it will be viable. That's why the tie in to Cubase could be its best foot forward in terms of features. But realistically, once you find a solution people settle for Good Enough and the companies that make the Good Enough product start switching to a rent-extraction business model (coughAVIDcough). And the truth is Finale is a Good Enough product, it's actually quite good at this stage. As long as they don't make _every single year _backwards-incompatible, most of us will be willingly dragged along at a few hundred bucks every few years.


----------



## JJP (Oct 6, 2016)

NoamL said:


> Excited for Dorico, but the problem as always is adoption. If the Hollywood people adopt it then it will be viable.



Actually Hollywood is a pretty small part of the market. I believe software companies sell more to the individual user and educational markets. I remember years ago a group of us trying to get one of the DAW makers to implement some features. The company couldn't care less because they thought most people wouldn't use them. They only added the features after we agreed to let them use a still form a blockbuster film for marketing and had a big name composer give them a quote.

Afterwards I remember hearing people say, "Composer X uses this software. It must be pretty good." I had to laugh because composer X barely ever touched the software. Parts of his team used it, but he wrote mostly on paper.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Oct 6, 2016)

There's some cool new stuff, but mostly I just cared about being able to use Play and Kontakt. Finale to me is an essentially flawed program, but it's the best I've come across (and yes, I was more dissatisfied with Sibelius, and I still can't make heads or tails out of the Cubase notation mess).


----------

